# Ford to Use Liquid-Heating System for Focus Electric Car



## Pasha Saoul (Apr 7, 2011)

To combat extreme weather, Ford’s liquid cooling and heating system will regulate the temperature of its lithium-ion (Li-ion) battery packs. The battery range will not be impacted as much with a liquid-heated system compared to an air system, according to Ford engineers. The liquid-heated battery operates under a range of ambient temperatures, providing additional power, a longer battery range of about 100 miles, and a preconditioned battery after charging. Both the Chevrolet Volt and Tesla Motors use a similar liquid-heating strategy to regulate battery temperature, but Nissan engineers are using passive air cooling to try to maintain optimum battery temperature, a tactic that critics from other automotive companies are calling “primitive.”


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Pasha Saoul said:


> To combat extreme weather, Ford’s liquid cooling and heating system will regulate the temperature of its lithium-ion (Li-ion) battery packs. The battery range will not be impacted as much with a liquid-heated system compared to an air system, according to Ford engineers. The liquid-heated battery operates under a range of ambient temperatures, providing additional power, a longer battery range of about 100 miles, and a preconditioned battery after charging. Both the Chevrolet Volt and Tesla Motors use a similar liquid-heating strategy to regulate battery temperature, but Nissan engineers are using passive air cooling to try to maintain optimum battery temperature, a tactic that critics from other automotive companies are calling “primitive.”


Hehe - primitive, just like all those airplanes with air-cooled engines.

Oh, that's right - someone forgot to tell them that less weight means more range and payload capability...


----------

